# beads



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

anybody have any success with beads this time of year?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes and drifting single egg patterns. ... heres alittle trick,,,,take fine sand paper, scrape beads alittle, soak them in egg curing juice....its adds sent.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

How do you set up the bead


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I was gonna start a new thread but this is already a bead thread so.....

What are some good suggestions for beads , anybody have some they prefer or had success with ? Im thinking of getting some and there are a few places to get them online but I wonder if some of the claims catch more fishermen than fish. Any suggestions of a good assortment ?

Any preference for the faceted ones over the smooth painted ones or vice versa ?

Also wondering how the glow in the dark ones do at night if anyone has experience with that.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

8,9, and 10 mm beads seem to work well for me. Smaller sizes for clearer water. Larger sizes for more stained water. I have never used the faceted ones, just smooth in various colors.

Some people peg the bead on the leader using tooth pics, some use a double backed loop knot, and there is also some commercial plastic pegs you can find on the market. I just picked up some plastic pegs from Gander Mountain in Twinsburg not to long ago.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah beads are very effective this time of year, I went 7-9 Saturday using them and didn't see anyone else catch a single fish. I like to run a tandem rig until I figure out which color is working then I just throw that (and 9 times out of 10 the color that was working when you started your day won't be the best color at the end of your day). Rig it up with a straight shanked hook about 1.5 inches below the bead, I like the trout bead hooks, I use a #6 for 8 and 10mm beads and a number 10 for the 6mm ones. If you find you're missing a lot of fish (at times they hit beads at lightning speed especially when the water temp is high) increase the distance between your hook and bead. Pay attention to water clarity obviously when selecting your bead, but also sky conditions. A change from sunny to overcast in clear water or overcast to sunny in dirty water makes a big difference

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

This guy like most of the ones I got Saturday grabbed a retro roe bead after the clouds blocked the sun for just enough time

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh and your shot pattern is incredibly important when bead fishing, more so than any other presentation for steelhead imo

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

And steelhead Bob if you like adding scent to your beads check out otters soft milking eggs, great product

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

kapposgd said:


> This guy like most of the ones I got Saturday grabbed a retro roe bead after the clouds blocked the sun for just enough time
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Are you hooking these fish on the out or inside of the mouth?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I know why you're asking that and no I'm not snagging or lining them, especially on a pin. They're almost always hooked on the outside of the mouth, sometimes they somehow get hooked in the mouth though. For anyone who isn't familiar with why you peg your hook below the head its to prevent killing fish BC of the high rate at which fish were deeply hooked when they first started using this technique

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

kapposgd said:


> I know why you're asking that and no I'm not snagging or lining them, especially on a pin. They're almost always hooked on the outside of the mouth, sometimes they somehow get hooked in the mouth though. For anyone who isn't familiar with why you peg your hook below the head its to prevent killing fish BC of the high rate at which fish were deeply hooked when they first started using this technique
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm not saying you're lining fish. I just like to catch fish in the mouth rather than out.

I'm sure that would change if the bead was 1/2" from the hook or less.

Lining fish is when there's weight, then fly or 2 flies and it entails bringing it back toward you bottom bouncing. People do it in MI all the time for salmon during the run.

Just don't get caught keeping one that's hooked on the outside of the mouth


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

You're supposed to hook em outside the mouth when bead fishing, and you most definitely do not need any weight on a fly to line fish

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen a lot of guys, many of whom are oblivious to what they are doing, lineing fish in our tribs come springtimd

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

kapposgd said:


> You're supposed to hook em outside the mouth when bead fishing, and you most definitely do not need any weight on a fly to line fish
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Interesting. Any time that I've ever seen people lining fish there's always weight involved. How else does it get to the bottom? From the rod then put weight and then fly and sometimes weighted fly.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

They do it when the fish are spawning in shallow water, its a sad scene. Especially considering the amount of willing drop backs in the deeper water adjacent to the redds at that time of year

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I've seen them so it in OH in the spring too. I've only seen them have shot on and not just flies.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not saying they're even doing it intentionally, but when they're drifting flies right on the nose of steelhead in a foot water they end up lining em. Saw two guys last year catching fish on just about every cast, which is next to impossible to do when they're spawning. Went over and saw em doing exactly what I described above with white wooly bugger bead heads - after I called them out they really had no clue they were doing it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Lundfish said:


> I'm not saying you're lining fish. I just like to catch fish in the mouth rather than out.
> 
> I'm sure that would change if the bead was 1/2" from the hook or less.
> 
> ...


Just be careful with that, its incredible how hard theyll smash a bead - i have a feeling you like to practice c and r, and you're gonna have a lot of deeply hooked steelhead if you're not keeping your hook away from the bead

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I've heard of individuals doing a tandem with a bead and then instead of an exposed hook, they have an egg pattern on it. Also, why would you say your shot pattern is more important than other drift tactics? What pattern do you use?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Shot pattern is more important IMO BC beads have a greater tendency to run behind the float for some reason. You would think they wouldn't BC they're lighter than an egg sac or jig but my theory is that they are a little buoyant which slows em down in the water more. Drop em in the water in front of you without a shot pattern and you'll see what I mean, they'll start to move behind the float right away. I like to fish beads in water with good flow, jigs are better in low flow. I increase the distance from float to hook with the shot, this will give the most natural presentation. And use lower gram floats with really small shot to get the bead in front of the float, I'll end the pattern with a few .07g shot to really give it a natural look

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I found a video that seems to explain fishing with beads pretty well and "may" also clear up some of the bad opinions on fishing this way. I just found it informative and thought others might like to see it as well.


----------



## Grumpyarthurc (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting the video


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

They're hooked on the outside of the mouth. According to the ODNR you guys are SNAGGING fish. Enough said.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

if your not keeping them and it isnt hurting the fish? no harm no foul.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> if your not keeping them and it isnt hurting the fish? no harm no foul.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Here you go...directly from the regulations:

&#57568; *SNAGGING &#8226; Snagging with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other
than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. *In Lake Erie, it is also
illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula
River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut
Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks
may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point.

If you do this you are breaking the rules. The DNR officer can give you a ticket, take you to court, take away your license and your gear. Snag all you want. I love fishing too much to risk it all.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I might be biting on a troll here but if you're truly unable to comprehend the difference bw a fish biting a presentation vs somebody intentionally trying to snag you're an utter moron. Those laws were written long before beads were invented and I highly doubt any wildlife officers would even say anything. Certainly not the DNR officer who checked my license last spring while we had a conversation about beads and what our favorite colors are

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

kapposgd said:


> I might be biting on a troll here but if you're truly unable to comprehend the difference bw a fish biting a presentation vs somebody intentionally trying to snag you're an utter moron. Those laws were written long before beads were invented and I highly doubt any wildlife officers would even say anything. Certainly not the DNR officer who checked my license last spring while we had a conversation about beads and what our favorite colors are
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Troll? You jack off. The regs say what they say. I didn't write them. You are intentionally snagging fish on the outside of the mouth which is in bold print on the post you quoted. You are intentionally doing what the regs say not to do.

Did I misinterpret? No, I did not. 

You are a 'moron' if you think that an officer couldn't take your beads and rod for intentionally going against the regs. If you're so right they'll change the regs to have it LEGAL to hook a fish on the outside of the mouth.

BTW the regs were written for this season. Long after beads were being used to hook fish on the outside of the mouth.

Unreal you even argue with bold print.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

The irony of you saying I'm a moron for thinking an officer couldn't take my gear when i never said that is funny to me. It doesn't surprise me that the point I implied went over your head. Sure its "technically" snagging and they could take your gear, but anyone with a modicum of common sense will realize the fish was caught fairly. Whether a fish bites a bead or a fly you've fooled them either way, but by your logic unnecessarily killing a high percentage of fish by deep hooking them is actually more sporting? Sound argument there son. My guess is you've never even fished a bead or seen how hard and far they'll come to smash em. But if I was going to snag fish, my go to method would definitely be drifting a bead to unseen fish vertically below a float in fast water while using a small hook. (That's sarcasm BTW, figured I had to clarify for you). Unreal what I was saying went that far over your head


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Arguing is pointless on a forum....but truth of the matter is that using beads with barbless hooks is one of the safest ways to catch and release steelhead. The hook never gets deep and is always easily removed.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

kapposgd said:


> The irony of you saying I'm a moron for thinking an officer couldn't take my gear when i never said that is funny to me. It doesn't surprise me that the point I implied went over your head. Sure its "technically" snagging and they could take your gear, but anyone with Jig 1/16 Mustad 32833 modicum of common sense will realize the fish was caught fairly. Whether a fish bites a bead or a fly you've fooled them either way, but by your logic unnecessarily killing a high percentage of fish by deep hooking them is actually more sporting? Sound argument there son. My guess is you've never even fished a bead or seen how hard and far they'll come to smash em. But if I was going to snag fish, my go to method would definitely be drifting a bead to unseen fish vertically below a float in fast water while using a small hook. (That's sarcasm BTW, figured I had to clarify for you). Unreal what I was saying went that far over your head
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah it went over my head kappos.

What is unreal is what you say went over my head when all can see what you said and my response.

Let's look at what you just said again: Sure its "technically" snagging and they could take your gear...

Don't let your ego go above the FACTS. When the DNR specifies 'using beads and hooking a fish on the outside of the mouth is the exception to snagging' your 'point' that you said went over my head will be valid. Until then you are in the WRONG. Plain and simple you 'troll.'


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a story for you:

A guy goes to tippy dam this year for salmon. He does not know how to catch them. A guy there shows him a typical lining/flossing rig. He uses the method the guy just showed him. He landed a king. Then the guy that had just showed him how to floss the fish wrote him a ticket because he was a DNR officer.

This is a true story that just happened this year. Now this was in Michigan but do you think that it could be any different in Ohio?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

In all fairness - Salmon generally do not feed when they are running, but steelhead do. I went to Salmon River this past weekend to see what it was all about - and every one is snagged, but the only legally caught ones were when someone drifted a lure in front of its face, and snagged it in the mouth.

Steelhead do feed and will aggressively chase flies/lures. Many people use a hook as a trailer to a fly or a bead. While I don't fish with Beads, I do fish with large streamers from a switch/spey rod. Using a tube fly or an articulated fly from a shank helps keep your in good condition as well as keep your fly when you get snagged on a rock because you can break off the wire and hook, and tie a new one onto it.

In my experience, ive never "snagged" a steelhead on a large streamer. its also been inside the mouth because the fish is aggressively chasing and biting on the tailend of it.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree that the fish are taking the bead and actually trying to eat it. My point is only that according to the law, the method is snagging.

Salmon do bite, but only sometimes when they run. All 20 I caught this year were caught on spawn/skein in the mouth. They were eating. Most guys line the fish though bottom bouncing. Guys do the same thing for steelhead.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't fish with beads alot but I have caught about 6 dozen fish(steelhead, browns, sockeyes, arctic char, native rainbows in Alaska)on beads over the years and every single one has been hooked inside the mouth.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Lundfish, I think you've made your point multiple times on multiple threads that hooking fish on the outside of the mouth can be considered snagging in the regulations. We all understand what the book says!! Give it a rest dude, I don't think anyone is arguing your point. 

Most people, though, are able to consider the situation and take the calculated risk that a human being DNR officer would not write a ticket and/or confiscate your gear. Let alone even take notice that your bait offering was 2" from the hook.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

nooffseason said:


> ...I don't think anyone is arguing your point.


Then I guess you haven't read what kappos posted. For some reason he thinks his reasoning for 'taking a chance' because he was buddy buddy with an officer for a while on the river one day that the rules don't apply.

I can't speak for the DNR officers and how they feel on any given day. It's kind of like a Police Officer giving a warning instead of a ticket. They can do whatever they want if it's in the rule book. Not saying they will necessarily but they sure can.

For those that want to risk it all...go ahead. That's what you're doing if you use beads.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

The "beads" were described to me like this- the fish eats the bead and the hook snags um in the face,mouth,ear, belly, tail. Fishing lures have hooks so I'll rig one up and see what happens. Right now I think there a unnecessary hassle.imo.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> but truth of the matter is that using beads with barbless hooks is one of the safest ways to catch and release steelhead. The hook never gets deep and is always easily removed.


+1 Right there.

This post makes a lot of sense to me, and I never used beads, although I think I'll might give it shot this season.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've used beads once last spring, and fwiw, all the fish I caught that day on them(which wasn't a lot, 3 I think) were hooked on the inside of the mouth. I had the bead set extremely close to the hook though, so when the fish opened it's mouth to eat the bead the hook also went in it's mouth. 

Hard to judge from just one day using them, but glo bugs, sucker spawn, and other egg imitations work just as good and I'll probably just stick to using those...


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> I think I'll might give it shot this season.


Give them a shot for sure, they outproduce flies BC they are perfectly round creating a better imitation and move through the water more naturally BC they are a little buoyant. Like anything else they have their time and place, but they can produce spectacular catch rates I've only seen out produced by spawn sacs. They work better in fast moving water vs slow water, so use them when fish are holding at the heads and runs of pools. I caught about 30 a month ago in pa and lost/didn't get a hook set on just as many. All day I saw only 5 other fish caught - they can be that deadly. Needless to say it was pa, and I wasn't the only one out there. I really like great lakes steelhead co beads, if you've never thrown beads before its really important to match colors to water clarity like anything else. Bright chartreuse (the color that was deadly for me in pa) and pink are great when the water is really dirty with a foot or less of visibility. When the water gets to be about 2-4 ft glo roe is really good, and shades of green really shine too. Once it gets really clear my favorite colors are honey and whites. Obviously there's a ton of other colors that work but that should give you a good starting point color wise to be successful - the amount of colors you can choose from can be overwhelming if you've never used them before. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Heh, looks like I'll break into that box of beads for making worm harnesses in the basement!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those won't work. Those are walleye beads. You need steelhead beads. Lol

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Just picked up steelhead snot, honey, and sunny d-light by great lakes and frosted glow by glow beadz. Will use them when the flow gets lower and let you guys know how I do!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.alaskaflyfishingonline.com/editorial/


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The beads are interesting but i think I will just keep using spawn , that seems simpler in the long run anyway. I wouldnt mind an occasional accidentally snagged fish since thats better than no fish at all but Id prefer to always hook them in the mouth if possible.


----------

